# Greetings from Vernon, BC



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to stop by and introduce myself, as I found your forum and am really excited to have some like-minded individuals to chat with about haunts, costumes, makeup, and all that other wonderful stuff!

My name is Kevin and I'm from Vernon, BC, Canada. Last year I ran a small, amateur haunt at my house consisting of four static props ( one large tree was my centerpiece ) with fog, music, other audio, etc etc.

I'm currently learning about more sophisticated props using air and servos to drive the animations. I just ordered myself an APC-24 from Hauntbots - so I'm really excited to start learning about it, plus, after years finally got ahold of some solenoids and other goodies to make my creations come to life.

I'm really looking forward to being involved with some of the chats on here!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kevin!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kevin!


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Thank you all - nice to get such a warm welcome :>


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and enjoy your stay


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! We are in need of fresh blood around this place. Do you have any pictures to share with us? We love to see pictures of your haunt, but if you have any of a previous surgery, we like seeing those too. For strictly haunt reasons.


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

Unfortunately, one of the lessons I've yet to learn is: don't trust other people to take pictures for you ( at least, not decent non-drunken ones ). Here are a couple of my centerpiece this year though - a haunted tree based on images from :

http://www.unclebinleysroom.com/dungeon/projects/treepillars/index.htm


















Finished pictures, however, were dismal, as I was so busy halloween night that I didn't take any myself. I had added alot more detail and then those LED flicker bulbs that look like candles all over it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your tree. You know you will have to do a how-to on it now. Is that monster mud? I can just imagine it with flicker lights on it. I know what you mean about others taking pictures for you. My brother in-law took pictures for me Halloween night. He took pictures of all the people, and not one prop. I guess he thought people were more important than props. lol


----------



## Azirithdorr (Jan 8, 2011)

I could certainly try to put a how-to together, as I took pictures of all the steps involved, including the materials. Yes, it's monster mud on burlap for the most part. I tried to take the process from the pictures on the above website, but did some changes as I went. The skeleton of the tree is mostly PVC and some ABS pieces, then a floating layer of chicken wire, then the monster mud. I made it so that it comes apart into three major pieces for storage.

Thanks for the compliment, btw - it's always nice to hear someone else in the hobby/industry likes your work :jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the site.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Love that tree, very cool!!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Kevin, love the tree. Yes, pics always seem to take the back seat, then it's too late afterwards.


----------

